# AVR Calibration cable..



## fkjr2 (Dec 22, 2012)

where can I get one of these for an Integra 30.4 receiver?
I misplaced mine and I need to re calibrate the speakers - thanks


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You need the entire microphone and cable? You can try ebay or contact Onkyo/Integra directly.


----------



## fkjr2 (Dec 22, 2012)

tonyvdb said:


> You need the entire microphone and cable? You can try ebay or contact Onkyo/Integra directly.


yes I need both

how would I search for this?

nothing is coming up


----------



## fkjr2 (Dec 22, 2012)

would this work - MIC MIC-7000

found it on shop onkyo


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

"Audyssey mic for Integra 30.4" I would try to contact Integra here


----------



## fkjr2 (Dec 22, 2012)

would a calibration mic from an onkyo 705 work?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Im not 100% sure but I dont think so, they changed the mic design shortly after the x06 series if I remember right and your Integra is newer than that.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I think this one is the one you need here


----------

